# RIP Missy & Some Questions.



## phineas_r (Apr 20, 2008)

So, my little girl, Missy, passed away today suddenly. She was a little doll who loved nothing more than to steal food and hide it. I miss her dearly and I don't know what to do. She was only 4 months old which makes this even harder for me. I included a low quality picture (because I thought I'd get another chance to take more pictures, but I put it off and now it's too late).










This is my first rat to pass away and I really just don't know what to do. I miss her dearly and I don't know what was wrong. Over the past week she had gotten really fat and today suddenly became sluggish and finally ceased moving and passed away. Does this sound familiar to anyone? 

Also, I know this sounds morbid, but I'm genuinely confused. What do you do with your rats' remains when they pass? I thought about burying my baby in a field somewhere. I also thought about getting my baby cremated (But where? And is it costly)? Also, I was wondering if a little rat funeral pyre would be a good idea? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I hope you can find some closure in all of this.

Find a nice box for your girl and bury her someplace special, that's what I would do. I would go out in the woods and find a positively beautiful burial ground for her.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss  she was a little cutie!!

there are some people on this board who have had their ratties cremated so they should be able to answer that question for you. price would depend a lot on where you live, too.

a lot of people also save shoeboxes or buy some nice boxes from dollar stores and keep them handy for burials. wrap your baby in fleece and find a nice place to bury her.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

I am so sorry that you lost her. She looked a very sweet girl.

As for burial i bought a nice gold box from the pound store. And buried my little boy in there with his favorite fleece and favorite rattie treat. Went out to the back of the garden next to where his pen used to be and had a little ceremony for him.

As for what may have caused her death -

You say she got very fat ? Was it fat or did she seem to swell ? If it was the latter i am suspecting pyometra or megacolon. However she was very young for this to be the case. I wonder what every one else thinks ?

Again sorry for youre loss.

R.I.P Missy x


----------



## phineas_r (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words and the advice. I really appreciate it. 

After reading about it, it looks like it was megacolon. Well, now I feel guilty for not recognizing it earlier and not doing anything about it. I know I shouldn't be thinking it, but I wish I hadn't been so irresponsible. I guess the lesson I come out of this with is to pay close attention to any drastic changes in a rat's behavior or appearance and to not play it off as nothing.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

4 months old. Hmmm. Too late for early onset MC (megacolon)...a bit too early for late onset, and she doesn't look to be a high--white carrier either from that pic.

I would suspect, internal cancer or pyometra (infection in her uterus) most likely. I am sorry. They pyo was treatable by a spay or abs if it wasn't too severe. 

I take my babies and put them in special gift boxes. I have them wrapped up in fleece with food and pennies/change in there as well. I then pop them into a bag, into my freezer until I can make it to my sisters big property to bury them.


----------

